# The effect of K-Factor on race results/homing



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

So, in my never-ending quest for knowledge, I grabbed onto some folks' concerns re the effects of K Factor on a pigeons homing ability. Now to me it makes sense that it could be a factor. But here is where I am suspicious......

When K Factor first came to my attention, it was early in YB training/racing, and folks were on here talking about how K Factor was the cause of a devastating toss, race, etc. However, Yesterday was a high K factor day.....
http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/rt_plots/kp_3d.html

And nobody posted any tales of massive k-factor induced losses. In fact, the PT Classic series went off fine- and there was weather and smoke factors in that race as well. So, not to dismiss any tool that can be of help- But I want to know did anyone have bad losses recently during high K factor days? or is this a phenomena that is more of a factor early in training when the birds have not learned to use other navigational strategies, etc?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Forget about worrying about the K factor.
If you think the K factor caused you to lose birds--you need better "Homing " pigeons.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I hear ya sky- I am new, and know that my losses were from either rookie sending out birds too strong on the wing- or 2 verified hawk attacks. I am just trying to explore this, since It has been brought up by others as a factor. We have been getting more solar storms in the last ten years or so according to NOAA, and if it is a factor, either the birds need to adapt, or we need to get used to losses- or both. But the fact that it disrupts the electro magnetic filed around the earth- and that some believe that is one way birds find their way home is enough for me to want to learn more. So, I am just looking for what other people's observations have been if they have tracked K factor and bird losses using a scientific approach- ie not just looking up what the K factor was when they lost birds but checking it every day, and observing if it has been high and the birds made it home just fine. Esp early in road training, when it seems to me the YB's might have less experience using all of their navigational skills.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't know HOW?WHY?pigeons home.
BUT I understand the Magnet True North has changed a few Degrees.
So that may be a Reason the birds miss the loft -and have to circle back.
Other Comments PLEASE.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Sky, I have to ask- are you cranky at me for responding to a thread that I started? Cuz it sounds that way, and if it is true, then I think that is really funny. If like me you are just looking for a more active discussion of the topic, then I am right there with ya, man.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

NayNay--I do not get Cranky or Funny with anyone.
My posts are just My opinion and in most posts are TRUE and Accurate.
In my Racing for 31 years---I Maybe have not learn as much as I should have.
BUT ONE THING IS--I have learned What NOT to do Again.
Yes--I have buryed lots of birds trying different Medications and Drugs.
Back in the 1970's we did not have Computers with all the medication expert advice.
If I tell you my Pigeons will Pull a Fright Train---Couple them UP.
Maybe you can Explain why your birds OVER SHOOT your loft and have to circle back better than I did.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I am a believer of the K Factor


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

wings??

The K factor from all directions or just some directions?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

sky tx said:


> wings??
> 
> The K factor from all directions or just some directions?


Its from all directions, and I have also noticed that your posts are more aggressive when the factor is elevating,.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

sky tx is just sky tx in a Gen. George Patton way. JMO
Dave


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Have you experts ever noticed that when the K is high--there is no Clouds in the Sky---Only all Blue? Or have you never looked????


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Wingsonfire said:


> Its from all directions, and I have also noticed that your posts are more aggressive when the factor is elevating,.


Oh that is funny. I just don't understand what seems to be an aggressive response to me simply asking what other peoples experiences and observations were. I have not been in the game long enough to have data of my own. But I said all that. And I know sky is sky- and I learn from sky- and I am sometimes confused by sky. 

My self education on pigeon stuff in general- combined with me thinking this stuff over leads me to believe it does throw the little internal pigeon compasses off- but I don't believe they use just one way to "know" where home is. So, birds that have a good all around homing instinct based on a multi pronged approach are gonna make it on a high K Factor day- and maybe birds that are rock stars in every other way could lean too heavy on "instruments" and not know how to make it when the K Factor is high. Just a friendly little theory. LOL

As for the computers and PT- what a Godsend! I would hate not having this resource. And also the forums I have used to repair my vehicles and such. It's a wondrous- and high K Factor era we are living in.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

*factor*

never had a K factor ever....
so i don't know what you guys are talking about....
i know about the hawk factor


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

AKA Solar Flares:
Solar flares affect all layers of the solar atmosphere (photosphere, chromosphere, and corona), when the medium plasma is heated to tens of millions of kelvins and electrons, protons, and heavier ions are accelerated to near the speed of light. They produce radiation across the electromagnetic spectrum at all wavelengths, from radio waves to gamma rays, although most of the energy goes to frequencies outside the visual range and for this reason the majority of the flares are not visible to the naked eye and must be observed with special instruments. Flares occur in active regions around sunspots, where intense magnetic fields penetrate the photosphere to link the corona to the solar interior. Flares are powered by the sudden (timescales of minutes to tens of minutes) release of magnetic energy stored in the corona. The same energy releases may produce coronal mass ejections (CME), although the relation between CMEs and flares is still not well established.

X-rays and UV radiation emitted by solar flares can affect Earth's ionosphere and disrupt long-range radio communications. Direct radio emission at decimetric wavelengths may disturb operation of radars and other devices operating at these frequencies.

Solar flares were first observed on the Sun by Richard Christopher Carrington and independently by Richard Hodgson in 1859 [3] as localized visible brightenings of small areas within a sunspot group. Stellar flares have also been observed on a variety of other stars.

The frequency of occurrence of solar flares varies, from several per day when the Sun is particularly "active" to less than one every week when the Sun is "quiet", following the 11-year cycle (the solar cycle). Large flares are less frequent than smaller ones.


----------



## ccccrnr (Jun 15, 2010)

*Solar Flare Storm*

from a recent report
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21128294.300-mega-space-storm-would-kill-satellites-for-a-decade.html



> A MAJOR solar storm would not only damage Earth's infrastructure, it could also leave a legacy of radiation that keeps killing satellites for years.
> 
> When the sun belches a massive cloud of charged particles at Earth, it can damage our power grids and fry satellites' electronics. But that's not all. New calculations suggest that a solar megastorm could create a persistent radiation problem in low-Earth orbit, disabling satellites for up to a decade after the storm first hit.


So if the pigeon doesn't have trouble making it home, your electronic clock could have trouble keeping time


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

So ccccc--your saying that on high K days----we better use our old manual Clocks?????????


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

*Self Study*

You can learn about the K factor, the suns activity and what is measured and what it all means at this link.

http://www.spaceweather.com/


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Good birds with good homing ability is all you need, If you don't have this you will lose birds. End of story.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Lovelace said:


> Good birds with good homing ability is all you need, If you don't have this you will lose birds. End of story.


Absolutely, to many people keep birds because of their pedigree and not their diplomas. Homers should know how to home by nature, not by tons of training and following the pack within 10 to 15 miles of the loft. Selective breeding is where you'll find your homers, then build the speed from this family


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree 100% Freebird.


----------

